# Corey Maggette needs some love



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I noticed on another thread that a lot of people root for Corey Maggette. He is never mentioned in the same breath as the other good shooting guards,which I understand, but this guy has potential to be something great if given the opportunity. I have seen him guard kobe as well as anyone in the league. Kind of reminds me of devean george but a smaller better version. I like the fact that he has remained quiet during the whole clipper downfall this season and he lets his game do the talking. This guy could average 20+ points a game on many teams...the hawks for one could use his size and athletic ability to help on defense.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*What I think will happen with Maggette this summer...*

Remember, Maggette is a restricted free agent this summer. He has intrigued a lot of teams with his 2002-03 play. Here is what I think will happen with Maggette:

Sign-and-trade with the Nuggets, Maggette for Rodney White.

Donald Sterling is cheap. CHEAP! Really, REALLY cheap! The Nuggets will want to offer Maggette a contract worth slightly more than the mid-level exception this summer (any number of teams can offer Maggette the mid-level exception, but there are only so many teams that can offer Maggette MORE than the MLE). The Clippers won't want to let him go without compensation, but they also aren't willing to pay him Bonzi Wells money. Rodney White has a lot of upside (or so we think), but he is in Kiki Vandeweghe's doghouse (check out White's minutes/game lately if you don't believe me). Rodney White is EXACTLY the sort of commodity that Sterling prefers--young and dirt-cheap, with 2-3 years to go before it's time to start worrying about an extension.

I think that the Nuggets will do better than people think they will do this summer. But I'll save my Nuggets trash-talking for a future post. The two teams that will improve the most this summer: the Nuggets and the Jazz. BELIEVE IT! I will fill you in with the details later!


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

mAGGETTE is doing very well. i see a great future out of him. he will live up to whatever people had said about him.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

He had like 13 or 15 points in the first quarter last night.... then he sat for a long time and when he came back he had cooled off.

I know he could average 23-25 ppg if he recieved ample minutes.:yes:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> He had like 13 or 15 points in the first quarter last night.... then he sat for a long time and when he came back he had cooled off.
> 
> I know he could average 23-25 ppg if he recieved ample minutes.:yes:


Magette would score over 20 ppg for a bad team aka Ricky Davis. On a good team he would be a 2nd or most likely 3rd option.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Magette would score over 20 ppg for a bad team aka Ricky Davis. On a good team he would be a 2nd or most likely 3rd option.


I kindof disagree... I do agree he would be a 2nd option or a "co-1st option, along with a big man", but he would still get 23-25 points on a good team........The reason I say this is cause look at his situation now, who knows what option he is and everyone is playing selfishly. YOu have Q, Lamar, Elton...etc.etc. all trying to get shots off.. and yet he still scores.
I think the ability to finish strong is what allows him to rack up the points, he gets to the line alot and has numerous three point opportunities.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I kindof disagree... I do agree he would be a 2nd option or a "co-1st option, along with a big man", but he would still get 23-25 points on a good team........The reason I say this is cause look at his situation now, who knows what option he is and everyone is playing selfishly. YOu have Q, Lamar, Elton...etc.etc. all trying to get shots off.. and yet he still scores.
> I think the ability to finish strong is what allows him to rack up the points, he gets to the line alot and has numerous three point opportunities.


He scores but at a 15 ppg clip. Right now Brand and Kandi are out of the lineup. Odom isn't getting minutes and Miller has been a joke this season. As a clip fan you would probably agree with that about Miller. With that said Magette is still scoring lower than 20 ppg with Brand and Kandi out. Maggette would be like Ricky D is now...on a bad team he would be 1st option and rack 22 ppg. On a good team he is good for 15 ppg as a second or third option.
Magette is not good enough to be a first team option on a good team. But he is a very solid player and by far the Clips most consistent player this season.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I want to see Maggette in a Pistons or Lakers uniform. He could be the third option for the Lakers to give them support. OR he could be an offensive threat for the Pistons.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> He scores but at a 15 ppg clip. Right now Brand and Kandi are out of the lineup. Odom isn't getting minutes and Miller has been a joke this season. As a clip fan you would probably agree with that about Miller. With that said Magette is still scoring lower than 20 ppg with Brand and Kandi out. Maggette would be like Ricky D is now...on a bad team he would be 1st option and rack 22 ppg. On a good team he is good for 15 ppg as a second or third option.
> Magette is not good enough to be a first team option on a good team. But he is a very solid player and by far the Clips most consistent player this season.


Oh yeah Andre has been a huge dissapointment and has been exposed. 

As far as what your saying about Corey all I can say is take last night for example: Andre and lamar both got 36 minutes each. Corey did get 32 minutes: HOWEVER that was only because Q did not play (and Elton) along with more minutes because of Keyon and Kandi and Elton on the IR. That means with Q, Elton, Kandi, and Keyon all getting 00 minutes, Corey still only got 32. AND THIS IS AFTER HE SCORED 13 OR 15 IN THE FIRST QUARTER. Then he unexplainable sat for along time and cooled off.... corey needs no rest he is a machine.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: What I think will happen with Maggette this summer...*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Remember, Maggette is a restricted free agent this summer. He has intrigued a lot of teams with his 2002-03 play. Here is what I think will happen with Maggette:
> 
> Sign-and-trade with the Nuggets, Maggette for Rodney White.
> ...


Welcome Back RobyG. It nice to see you post again.
Will Maggette really test the market? If he doesn't get an extension he may sign the qualifying offer, become an unrestricted free agent the next year and not take a chance on an offer being matched.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think that what should happen for Corey is this:

The Spurs should sign him. They don't need Jason Kidd. Their 2nd best player is their PG. They need some athleticism on the wing.

Duncan, Parker and Maggette would be quite a trio.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> He scores but at a 15 ppg clip. Right now Brand and Kandi are out of the lineup. Odom isn't getting minutes and Miller has been a joke this season. As a clip fan you would probably agree with that about Miller. With that said Magette is still scoring lower than 20 ppg with Brand and Kandi out. Maggette would be like Ricky D is now...on a bad team he would be 1st option and rack 22 ppg. On a good team he is good for 15 ppg as a second or third option.
> Magette is not good enough to be a first team option on a good team. But he is a very solid player and by far the Clips most consistent player this season.



if michael finley can score 20ppg on the highest scoring team in the league then corey magette can do it as well. Magette reminds me of a young michael finley, pure athlete who worked on his game and is now a deadly overall player.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> if michael finley can score 20ppg on the highest scoring team in the league then corey magette can do it as well. Magette reminds me of a young michael finley, pure athlete who worked on his game and is now a deadly overall player.


Hmmmmm interesting comparison. I might have to agree with you here but I mean right now. If Magette continues to improve he could very well and should be a better player than he is now. But now he is a 2nd or 3rd option and 13-18 ppg scorer for a good team.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I've mentioned him in a couple threads. I love this kid. He's got all the tools. I remember against the Lakers last year he lit it up, absolutely shot the lights out and basically single-handedly beat the lakers. Look at the guys body, people say Kobe's got a great body now, but Magette's is much better. He's solid muscle, which is a good thing. Tmac is great and he looks like a swivel stick, but I think that's just his frame. But being strong, especially lower body, really helps your jumpshot. He's got insane athletic ability. I think he has tremendous potential, I just hope he goes somewhere that he can exploit it.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I usually agree with you bball doctor but I have to go with the clip show on this one. I think corey maggette could be a 20 point scorer on many teams if he was given a chance. I never see that guy tire. He has never been given the chance to shine like a lot of the other players who can take 20 plus shots a night and not have to worry about selfishness from teammates etc...
Maggette is the real deal and he could play starting shooting guard for any team in the league except the ones that have kobe, tmac..etc


I agree with the michael finley comparison...that is who I would compare him to also. He has that kind of game!

Hes averaging 16.9 this year.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Corey Maggette has always been a good player and I regret that my Magic didn't have enough patience to keep him for a few years because he definately has the tools, the physical ability, talent and motivation to become a great player in this league. He can definately score about 22 points a night if he is the first or second option on a team and he is a good defender too. He has an all-around ball game and I really like his style, he has impressed me ever since he took over the Clippers from the last month or so of what I've seen.

Corey needs some love, and I hope he ends up in a Bulls uniform next season. He would fit in perfectly in his home-town of Chicago!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I noticed on another thread that a lot of people root for Corey Maggette. He is never mentioned in the same breath as the other good shooting guards,which I understand, but this guy has potential to be something great if given the opportunity. I have seen him guard kobe as well as anyone in the league. Kind of reminds me of devean george but a smaller better version. I like the fact that he has remained quiet during the whole clipper downfall this season and he lets his game do the talking. This guy could average 20+ points a game on many teams...the hawks for one could use his size and athletic ability to help on defense.


mags is sweet! better than odom IMO and i think denver can get him this summer with our cap space. he would fit on this team perfectly!


----------



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

*Magette will look good in a Nuggets' uniform...*

Magette will definitely be a top 25-30 player in the NBA, if he makes a good decision this off-season and signs with Denver. The Nuggets are getting better quickly, and if Magette and Arenas both decide to come, they could make the playoffs next season.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Corey Maggette is getting WAAAAAAAY too MUCH loving all of a sudden!*

Take a look at some of these ridiculous posts here:



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> This guy could average 20+ points a game on many teams...the hawks for one could use his size and athletic ability to help on defense.





> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I know he could average 23-25 ppg if he recieved ample minutes.:yes:





> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> if michael finley can score 20ppg on the highest scoring team in the league then corey magette can do it as well. Magette reminds me of a young michael finley, pure athlete who worked on his game and is now a deadly overall player.





> Originally posted by <b>rustu</b>!
> Magette will definitely be a top 25-30 player in the NBA, if he makes a good decision this off-season and signs with Denver. The Nuggets are getting better quickly, and if Magette and Arenas both decide to come, they could make the playoffs next season.


Talk about hyperbole!

Bbball_Doctor is right on the money though, check it out:



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> He scores but at a 15 ppg clip. Right now Brand and Kandi are out of the lineup. Odom isn't getting minutes and Miller has been a joke this season. As a clip fan you would probably agree with that about Miller. With that said Magette is still scoring lower than 20 ppg with Brand and Kandi out. Maggette would be like Ricky D is now...on a bad team he would be 1st option and rack 22 ppg. On a good team he is good for 15 ppg as a second or third option.
> Magette is not good enough to be a first team option on a good team. But he is a very solid player and by far the Clips most consistent player this season.


Fellers, if Maggette was a legit star-in-the-making, wouldn't he be scoring about 25 points/game with Brand and Olowokandi out? The Clippers need him to score, nobody else can put the biscuit in the basket over there right now, but he's a total enigma.

He's a better player than Ricky Davis--he is a much better shooter, he doesn't turn the ball over all the time, and he doesn't have the enormous chip on his shoulder that Davis has--but c'mon, settle down, fellers!

Like I said earlier, I think that Maggette to the Bulls in a sign-and-trade for Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, and Dalibor Bagaric makes a lot of sense for both teams. Crawford is starting right now and getting an increased number of shot attempts because Jerry Krause wants to pump this guy's trade value up. Crawford isn't the Bulls PG of the future--he's gone after the season is over.

Will Maggette average 20+ points/game for the Bulls, who are a bad team? Nope! I'm not even sure if he would even START! He's a nice player, no doubt, but one of the 25-30 best players in the NBA in a couple of years? DUDE!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Magette IS lighting it up. forget the season averages, he's playing great basketball NOW. 16.9ppg is good, elton only scores 18ppg. Why is it such a leap from 16.9ppg to 18ppg?

and about krause padding jamal's shot attempts, what a foolish theory, jamal has been lighting it up, watch some bulls games dude.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Corey Maggette is getting WAAAAAAAY too MUCH loving all of a sudden!*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah watch some clips games while your at it too dude... before you throw in your enlightening knowledge.. Yeah elton is out meanwhile you still have the great Miller, along with Q, Odom, Jaric, Pike, and the rookies all looking to score. The rotation is horrible thats the problem.

In the last game Corey scored 15 in the FIRST QUARTER!!! Then he sat forever on the bench for no reason,, even Lawler and Smith kept on voicing their disbelief. If Corey got superstar minutes he would put up superstar like numbers.... meaning 23-27 ppg....... :yes:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*I agree with clip show on this one*

The clippers team is so screwed up maggette is lucky he is scoring that many points, because the franchise does not know what they hell they are doing. I am starting to realize that Odom is one of the problems too. Odom throws off chemistry because he things everything should run through him. It doesnt work well when you have miller out there also. That whole team is screwed up right now.

Maggette would put up the big numbers if he had the chance. You have to watch some of the games in order to see what is going on. The Darius Miles trade screwed up team chemistry. Q was happy playing with Dmiles and Q hasnt been the same since Dmiles left.

Maggette has the talent to be an allstar in the future. The reason he isnt getting all the shots this year has to do with the fact that he is a hard worker and not a whiner like some of the clips...Kandi being the biggest whiner in the league.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

During the preseason, here is a short list of dudes who many (and I mean MANY, as in THE MAJORITY) of you fellers thought would become "stars" or "superstars" THIS SEASON:

Hidayet Turkoglu (sits at the end of the bench)
Tim Thomas (having a career year, and he's still barely good enough to start for a team that may not make the playoffs)
Keon Clark (plays about 15 minutes/game most nights)
Devean George (what a waste of money)
Ricky Davis (the Cavs are already regretting matching Minnesota's offer sheet for this guy)
Jamal Crawford (he's JUST NOW starting to be productive, and like I said, Cartwright has been ordered to pad this guy's stats so Krause can trade him in the offseason)

God, I can go on and on and on here, but the bottom line is that a lot of time is spent around here predicting greatness from guys who will never even manage to score as much as 15 POINTS A GAME!

Now, don't get me wrong, I like Maggette, he's a nice young player (unlike many of the Next Best Things around here), but is he going to become a 20-25 ppg kind of guy, put his team on his back, and take them to the playoffs? OF COURSE NOT. Good god, OF COURSE NOT.

When a team overreacts to a nice 5-6 week run by a young player padding his stats on a bad team and gives the guy a ton of money, they almost always regret it. How do you think the Hawks ended up with Alan Henderson's big, fat contract? How do you think the Bulls ended up with Eddie Robinson's big, fat contract? How do you think the... oh, never mind, I could go on and on here, but surely you get the point.

I'm not saying that Corey Maggette is the next Eddie Robinson. But he's a lot closer to Eddie Robinson than he is to, say, Clyde Drexler. That's all. Maggette should be a nice player, but he'll never be GREAT, and he'll never be worth the kind of money that some of you guys seem to think he's worth.

Also, I get really tired of hearing excuses for guys not becoming great. I heard a lot of excuses for Tim Thomas this past summer ("Glenn Robinson was holding him back, George Karl was holding him back," blahblahblah), I heard a lot of excuses for Hedo Turkoglu, too (we all saw what happened when that team was all banged up at the forward spots--TURKOGLU WAS NOT GREAT). Now you guys are making excuses for Quentin Richardson and Corey Maggette. The reason these guys haven't turned into All-Star-caliber players this year has nothing to do with the Miles-Miller trade, it has nothing to do with team chemistry, it has nothing to do with coaching, it has nothing to do with ownership. The reason these guys haven't turned into All-Star-caliber players this year IS BECAUSE THEY AREN'T EVER GOING TO BECOME ALL-STAR-CALIBER PLAYERS. Jamal Crawford will also NEVER BECOME AN ALL-STAR-CALIBER PLAYER.

If I thought you guys were good for it, I'd bet you a ton of money here on this crap. But you aren't. NugzFan was running his mouth last summer about how the Nuggets were going to win 25-30 ballgames, I bet him $10 that they wouldn't even win 20, he agreed, I PM'ed him the other day to remind him that he owes me $10, and have I heard from him? NOPE!

I'll tell you what. If anybody in here wants to bet me that Corey Maggette or Quentin Richardson or Jamal Crawford or Tim Thomas or Hidayet Turkoglu or Ricky Davis will make the All-Star Game JUST ONE TIME DURING THEIR ENTIRE CAREERS, I'll take that bet. I'll even give you some odds--25-to-1 odds. If Maggette makes the All-Star Game JUST ONCE (and I'm not talking about the damn slam dunk contest or whatever here, either), I'll pay you $25. And, if he doesn't, you owe me $1. If I could make that bet with 10,000 people, and they were all good for it, you know what? That's $10,000 in my damn pocket! WASSUP!


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

I agree with RobyG.

Haha, someone could make that into a song.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what. If anybody in here wants to bet me that Corey Maggette or Quentin Richardson or Jamal Crawford or Tim Thomas or Hidayet Turkoglu or Ricky Davis will make the All-Star Game JUST ONE TIME DURING THEIR ENTIRE CAREERS, I'll take that bet. I'll even give you some odds--25-to-1 odds. If Maggette makes the All-Star Game JUST ONCE (and I'm not talking about the damn slam dunk contest or whatever here, either), I'll pay you $25. And, if he doesn't, you owe me $1. If I could make that bet with 10,000 people, and they were all good for it, you know what? That's $10,000 in my damn pocket! WASSUP!



WASSUP is your post has alot of crap in it. 
Fact almost every clipper is playing for a damn contract and demanding minutes and touches...... you can't compare the stats of someone in that situation with an all star who gets his 40 minutes a night and has half the plays drawn up for him......
you must be some kind of basketball god... why don't you go to vegas and make some serious cash, cause you seem to know everything.:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> If I thought you guys were good for it, I'd bet you a ton of money here on this crap. But you aren't. NugzFan was running his mouth last summer about how the Nuggets were going to win 25-30 ballgames, I bet him $10 that they wouldn't even win 20, he agreed, I PM'ed him the other day to remind him that he owes me $10, and have I heard from him? NOPE!
> 
> I'll tell you what. If anybody in here wants to bet me that Corey Maggette or Quentin Richardson or Jamal Crawford or Tim Thomas or Hidayet Turkoglu or Ricky Davis will make the All-Star Game JUST ONE TIME DURING THEIR ENTIRE CAREERS, I'll take that bet. I'll even give you some odds--25-to-1 odds. If Maggette makes the All-Star Game JUST ONCE (and I'm not talking about the damn slam dunk contest or whatever here, either), I'll pay you $25. And, if he doesn't, you owe me $1. If I could make that bet with 10,000 people, and they were all good for it, you know what? That's $10,000 in my damn pocket! WASSUP!


hey i told you IN PUBLIC (its still there in that same thread) i would pay up. dont make me look bad. show some damn class like i did. 

as for that other bet, hell id do that. 25 to 1 odds? damn thats good...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would take that bet, but I dont know where Maggette will be playing. If he goes to the eastern conference and plays for a team like atlanta I will definitely take that bet!! If he stays in the west with a team like the clippers he will never make it. 


The all star game has a lot do with popularity anyways. I would rather bet on something he can control, not what the fans control


Maggette is no way a Clyde Drexler. I think he could be a byron scott(who was an allstar if I remember right). Maggette has the tools to be that kind of player. Byron scott was a good shooting guard who was better then people will ever give him credit for.

Check out tonights game. Maggette has 27 points tonight on 16 shots so far. There is nothing like a little proof in the pudding. 

Maggette will get his turn. He is starting to get noticed. His jump shot has gotten better and he brings it every night. He has the dedication to be an all star in this league.

Overall I thought you're post was very good robyg but the corey maggette take is wrong only because I don't know if you have seen the improvement and the type of potential he has. He is a lot better then last year. If he goes to a team like atlanta he would average 23 points a game easy.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I would take that bet, but I dont know where Maggette will be playing. If he goes to the eastern conference and plays for a team like atlanta I will definitely take that bet!! If he stays in the west with a team like the clippers he will never make it.
> 
> 
> ...


robyg is your typical fantasy basketball stat junkie, generalization is his nickname, just because people predicted great things for tim thomas, THAT MUST MEAN we are wrong on everthing else. PLEASE. 

I doubt he even has NBA league pass.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> hey i told you IN PUBLIC (its still there in that same thread) i would pay up. dont make me look bad. show some damn class like i did.
> 
> as for that other bet, hell id do that. 25 to 1 odds? damn thats good...


Sorry, NugzFan. I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> robyg is your typical fantasy basketball stat junkie, generalization is his nickname, just because people predicted great things for tim thomas, THAT MUST MEAN we are wrong on everthing else. PLEASE.
> ...



You would be astonished how often Robyg is bang on in his predictions.

People may not like to hear what he has to say but he's right WAY more than he's wrong.

And for the record I agree with him about Magette, good player but he's not a future All Star IMO.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Magette like I said before is best suited for second or third option on a GOOD team. Good for around 15 ppg. On a bad team he could post 22-23 ppg easily and be first option. Will he make the allstar team on a bad team...no. Can he make the allstar team one day? Of course! I am basing those predictions (options) on the player he is NOW. Magette has improved a lot and might be another Michael Finley in the making. The poster that compared the two was on the dot...they are alike as far as Finley in his early PHO days. Finley improved and now is an allstar caliber player and he has played in I believe 1 allstar game. If Magette continues his trend of improvement he could very well be an allstar one day but right now...NO...future...MAYBE. Robyg is right about Magette now but he shouldn't have made those odds. I say the odds are around 3 to 1 that he won't become an allstar in 5 years...15 to 1 next year. Magette could very well improve and become one.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Maggette is a classic example of what is wrong with the NBA/system currently. He was a a great potential athlete who was only a SUB his first year in college.He ends up by the worst managed team in all sports.His athleticism gets him bye one night, the next he is horrible.
He still doen't know how to play wining ball, but his highlight plays get him a naive following. This sport is crying for a high quality minor league system .


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Well... what do you know. Corey gets his minutes and scores 29 with 9 boards and two steals.
I think if he is traded to the right eastern confrence team he could be an allstar as soon as next season but more likely 2 years from now.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Well... what do you know. Corey gets his minutes and scores 29 with 9 boards and two steals.
> I think if he is traded to the right eastern confrence team he could be an allstar as soon as next season but more likely 2 years from now.



sign him to the Lake Show, we'll show him love. I think he is a great player, and one to watch for now and in the future. I say Corey is the man for the Clips....If he gets his minutes.


If he is traded to the east he will be an allstar. But he'll never receive team accomplishments....Go to the Lakers, he won't even have to pack, and he'll get the airtime!!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, why do ya'll think he'd be an all star in the East? The East is stacked for guards. Or does he count as a forward?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> I'll tell you what. If anybody in here wants to bet me that Corey Maggette or Quentin Richardson or Jamal Crawford or Tim Thomas or Hidayet Turkoglu or Ricky Davis will make the All-Star Game JUST ONE TIME DURING THEIR ENTIRE CAREERS, I'll take that bet. I'll even give you some odds--25-to-1 odds. If Maggette makes the All-Star Game JUST ONCE (and I'm not talking about the damn slam dunk contest or whatever here, either), I'll pay you $25. And, if he doesn't, you owe me $1. If I could make that bet with 10,000 people, and they were all good for it, you know what? That's $10,000 in my damn pocket! WASSUP!


Ill take that Corey and Q bet.

btw the way Corey stat line last night - 29 pts 9 rbs 2 stls


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> Just out of curiousity, why do ya'll think he'd be an all star in the East? The East is stacked for guards. Or does he count as a forward?


 O.K. Forward it is!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah SF, but even at SG he could...


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Yeah SF, but even at SG he could...


He could what, beat out Tmac, Kidd, Iverson, and lets say for right now Payton. And lets not forget Baron Davis, Ricky Davis, and Jalen Rose. 

I think it's probably easier to get into the All star game as a guard in the west than the east.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> He could what, beat out Tmac, Kidd, Iverson, and lets say for right now Payton. And lets not forget Baron Davis, Ricky Davis, and Jalen Rose.
> ...


You bring up a good point.. Problem is allstar appearances are the result of fan voting.
But if it was based on performance only I think C-Maggs COULD have a better season than Baron, Ricky, Jalen and Payton.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I think he could make SG all-star team in the east in a few years. Kidd's never voted on, Payton will be gone, and I think he has a chance to become as popular as someone like Iverson if given the time, and if he matures. Fans love athleticism, and Magette's right up there with the best of em in that department. It's all speculation at this point, but the guy has loads of potential and has made a lot of progress.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> He could what, beat out Tmac, Kidd, Iverson, and lets say for right now Payton. And lets not forget Baron Davis, Ricky Davis, and Jalen Rose.
> ...


 You sayin that's not possible?

It is possible, and he could do it if his potential is realized.
Of course, this is all IMO.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point.. Problem is allstar appearances are the result of fan voting.
> But if it was based on performance only I think C-Maggs COULD have a better season than Baron, Ricky, Jalen and Payton.


Problem is that Magette is not having a better season than Jalen or Payton. Ricky D is arguable...Davis is injured lost of games...doesn't count.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Problem is that Magette is not having a better season than Jalen or Payton. Ricky D is arguable...Davis is injured lost of games...doesn't count.


I was refering to next year, he has the capability to perform better than those guys.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Problem is that Magette is not having a better season than Jalen or Payton. Ricky D is arguable...Davis is injured lost of games...doesn't count.



Magette is having a much better year then Jalen Rose. Rose isn't playing up to his "potential" and his defense has been terrible. He will probably be out the door of Chicago if it was up to most of the Bulls fans, but I have a feeling Jerry Krause seems to think he is our team "leader" which I disagree with. We need to get Carmelo Anthony and Corey Maggette, and then dump Rose for a solid bench player from free agency.

Corey is going to be great next season, his defense is great and he is averaging about 17 points a night which will only improve. Maggette is really wanted by the Baby Bulls.


----------



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

*Bulls' cap space???*

What is the Bulls' cap situation???


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

bulls don't have many options cap wise actually


----------

